# Many Thanks to Clean & Shiney



## Scooby Towers (Apr 15, 2006)

After posting who could supply Einzett glass polish & acept Payapl, C&S kindly registered on Paypal.
Low & behold 24hours after paying it arrived ! 

Top service - Top Product - Many Thanks :thumb: 

Chris


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chris, glad we could help


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

My stuff hasn't turned up yet <sob> <sob> <boo hoo>


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> My stuff hasn't turned up yet <sob> <sob> <boo hoo>


Thats cos you wanted Gummi Pflege and the other Einszett thing....

They came in an hour ago and your parcel is in my warehouse 

Almost there 

Hugs and Kisses

Johnny (almost holiday time) Opolis


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

<shame>
Sorry. grovel grovel
</shame>


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

awwww btw good to talk to you the other day


----------

